# WOC- I need YOUR help!



## MACForME (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi ladies..

I'm hoping you can help me out some.

 I have a new client with darker skin and my experience with her deep tone isn't as extensive as I'd like. 

What colors do YOU think really pop on darker tones? 

She's an NW 45.. our goal here is to do some couture style big makeup.. its for photographs. I'd rather hear from those who have deeper tones and understand the color .... so..can you guys give me some advice? I'd greatly appreciate it alot..


----------



## nunu (Aug 19, 2008)

blues, teals, purples and greens really pop on WOC.


----------



## dominichulinda (Aug 19, 2008)

berries colors on the cheeks ..golds for highlight


----------



## MACForME (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_blues, teals, purples and greens really pop on WOC._

 

I was thinking purples and gold.. but it seemed so cliche'.. Awesome! Thank you for the suggestion! I will make a list and put these colors on it..


----------



## neonbright (Aug 19, 2008)

Cranbery, and other wine colors also on the eyes.  Loverush, Razin, Exhibit A or Dolce Vita for blush.


----------



## MACForME (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neonbright* 

 
_Cranbery, and other wine colors also on the eyes.  Loverush, Razin, Exhibit A or Dolce Vita for blush._

 
ohh! Cranberry! Yehhh! thats a great color!!! I thought that it would be too muddy.. but heck, I'll try it!

Thanks! thanks! thanks!


----------



## prettysecrets (Aug 19, 2008)

PINKS! check out my lastest FOTD.


----------



## lilMAClady (Aug 19, 2008)

Very bold neon colors. Purples, Blues, definitely Yellows, and Greens. Look up photos of Alec Wek. The link below will give you great ideas. Poke around on the site. The model is simply stunning. Look here and see what I mean:
Julie Williams | Get some colors on | Dripbook


----------



## neonbright (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACForME* 

 
_ohh! Cranberry! Yehhh! thats a great color!!! I thought that it would be too muddy.. but heck, I'll try it!

Thanks! thanks! thanks!_

 
Today I did and receive alot of compliaments on the look.

Cranberry - Lid
Swiss Chocolate - countour to brow bone
Plum Dressing - in crease outer/in blended to countour and some on outter lid
Soba - highlight

Dolce Vita - Cheeks

I will try to post of FOTD tonight.


----------



## MACForME (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilMAClady* 

 
_Very bold neon colors. Purples, Blues, definitely Yellows, and Greens. Look up photos of Alec Wek. The link below will give you great ideas. Poke around on the site. The model is simply stunning. Look here and see what I mean:
Julie Williams | Get some colors on | Dripbook_

 
OMG- ALek Wek is absolutely gorgeous..I so appreciate your help!!


----------

